# Candado electronico



## baltazar0 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hola a todos:
ops: 
Tengo un gran problema, debo realizar un candado electrónico pero no me funciona..(adjunto el esquema)

Estoy utilizando 4 CD4013 q supuestamente uno debe darle la pasada al otro y otro al otro así hasta completar los cuatro y el cuarto me activa un rele!

Por favor alguien me dice q esta mal en el esquema o alguna sugerencia como hacer un candado electronico con los filp flop..

De antemano gracias..


----------



## Apollo (Feb 15, 2007)

Hola baltazar0:

**** Por favor, hagan sus preguntas en los apartados correctos, de otra manera se crea información cruzada por todo el foro, Esta pregunta no pertenece al apartado de cuestiones Elementales de electrónica ****

Circuitos lógicos combinacionales y secuenciales

Ahora la respuesta...   

Pues de hecho el diagrama está bien, el detalle que posiblemente esté provocando todo el lío es que no pusiste ningun resistor para darle un nivel lógico a los pines mientras no actúen los pulsadores.

Ningun pin de entrada puede dejarse "volando", es decir, sin conexión, y mucho menos si trabajas con tecnología CMOS; ya que te provoca estados "erroneos" en ese pin, y es muy fáci que por esa entrada entre una descarga electrostática y descomponga todo el integrado (o si tienes suerte, sólo ese FF).

1.- La línea con los cuatro pulsadores de "RESET" debe llevar una referencia a TIERRA.

2.- Cada una de las entradas de "CLK" debe llevar una referencia a TIERRA.

3.- Todas las entradas de "SET" deben ir directamente a TIERRA (si es que no se van a utilizar), en caso contrario, deben llevar una referencia a tierra.

En el caso de CMOS, los resistores de referencia pueden tener un valor de 10k, con eso es más que suficiente.

Espero y te sea útil esta información.
Saludos al foro


----------



## baltazar0 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hola:
Grasias por tu respuesta Apollo a y perdona por postear aca.. 

ahora mismo me pongo a ver q pasa si me resulta o no hay te cuento como va!!

gracias!


----------

